
Myers–Briggs Personality Type Indicator - NicoJuicy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers–Briggs_Type_Indicator
======
conformist
Make sure to read the "Criticism" section of the article before you read any
other parts.

This test is bad, and there are other tests that are better. I'm surprised by
how frequently I encounter people who are familiar with the test, but not of
the fact that it is far from even an attempt at good science.

------
codr7
I find the classification to be surprisingly accurate. I've done several tests
and every time so far I've learned something new/gained a fresh perspective.

It's mildly disturbing to me that we're so easy to classify, and the idea of
having to perform a test like this as part of a job interview just feels
wrong.

------
NicoJuicy
As an INTJ, I have been suprised about accuracy of the test + results.

I'm curious about what other people think about it.

